# Boveda humidor seasoning



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Most people know the standard way to season a humidor but our great friend boveda offers seasoning packs as well which is a non traditional way to season a humidor. this is a write up on how i seasoned with boveda seasoning packs and my thoughts on the process.

I got a new 100ct humidor for Christmas from my uncle, which was perfect timing as i had a Ziploc freezer bag filled with excess cigars I was gonna build another tupperdor for. I tossed my calibrated hygrometer into the humidor just to get a base reading where it was and before i went to bed that night it was reading low 50s. I opened the 8 84% seasoning Boveda packs I had and tossed 4 in the bottom and 4 in the top tray. I also kept my hygrometer in the bottom of the humidor since humidity rises. Boveda recommends 4+ seasoning packs for a 100ct humidor and with how dry my humidor was i went with 8 since you can never add too many Boveda packs. Now it was time for the fun part....... the wait.

A few days later the hygrometer was reading low 70s. After a week I was getting the mid to high 70's. At this point I did open the humidor to just check on the packs and make sure they where not dry which the where not. For the next week the humidity slowly climbed to 80% and than leveled off at 80% for 3 days. At the two week mark i checked the packs again and they where still semi moist so I figured was going to let it sit another week. The reason I went another was because the humidor had only leveled off at 80% a few days earlier and I wanted to let it sit for a week at the leveled off humidity level.

Three weeks later the hygrometer was still reading 80% and the packs where all but dry. I pulled the 84% seasoning packs out at this point and pulled two 62% Bovedas that where getting dry from a tupperdor (replaced them with new ones) and opened two new 62% Bovedas. I placed one new and one older Boveda on the top and a new and older Boveda on the bottom. Again it was time to wait. 

After 24 hours the hygrometer was reading 74%.

Once the humidity was bellow 70% I was going to add my cigars to the humidor. Just over two days later the hygrometer was reading 67%. 

I added around 50-60 cigars and 24 hours latter the hygrometer is reading 62%. 

I have been using Boveda for over two years in my tupperors and humidors and love them. it did take longer to season with Boveda but in my opinion seasoning should not be rushed. moister should slowly be absorbed into the wood which is why I went with Boveda this time.

If you have any questions about it please ask!


----------



## skoidat69 (Jan 16, 2016)

I was wondering what is your reasoning for using 62's verses the standard 69 or 72's..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for this write up. I'm also using 84% Bovedas for my seasoning. I'm at about the 2.5 week mark now, and RH is in the upper 70s. I also tossed a Boveda spanish cedar holder in there to season, so that slowed down the process a little. 

My plan is to pull the 84s at about the 3 week mark and replace with a Xikar bead puck. By then, my latest order should be in, and I can fill the humidor. This is my "show" humidor, for my best cigars. I also run two Tupperdors for everyday cigars and spillover CCs. 

The hardest thing about this is the wait, but i do feel good about the process and think I'll be better off in the long run.


- MG


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Well played! Its a process getting it fine tuned but in the end it will be worth it!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

skoidat69 said:


> I was wondering what is your reasoning for using 62's verses the standard 69 or 72's..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i feel that my cigars smoke a lot better at the lower rh and i get some better flavors as well out of the sticks. i really never have any burn issues at 62%


----------

